# Centaur Light Assault Carrier And Thudd Gun



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi,

thanks for your time. can anyone tell me if any imperial guard regiment can use the thudd gun and the centaur?

thanks again

rob:grin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Quoting from IA5 SoV pt1

Centaur description (pg 111)
[A Centaur] is a transport option for an Imperial Guard Command Squad, or a Storm Trooper Squad of no more than 5 men.

Quad Launcher description (pg 115).
A battery of up to 3 quad launchers is an Elite Option for an Imperial Guard Army.
_Also_
Each quad launcher may also take a Centaur carrier as a tow for an additional ???pts (data removed to stop legality etc).

So yes, you can.


----------



## Catachan55th (Aug 4, 2008)

ditto, if you have the rules, use them... after all I have an indoctrinated armoured company lead by a vanquisher... if thats not expanding on rules theories, what is?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

if its in the codex well yeh you can use it... seriously did you have to ask?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Generally speaking, Forge World models are available to bring given your opponent's permission-- they're not usually playtested, although I've heard that they've gotten better about that lately. Where tournaments are concerned, it's up to the organizer. 

I wouldn't let that stop you from painting 'em up and bringing them-- I think you'll find most people are more than happy to play with Forge World models, as they add something new and unusual to the game.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks guys, id seen them on the forgeworld website but have not got any of the ia books yet!

thanks again
rob


----------

